# A little collection of one-inch-body lanyard rings )



## dsche (Feb 13, 2012)

Lighthound one made by Burman, you know




(all Solarforce not a black, it's just effect from scanning)
(but Surefire is black, no tricks)




(this one black too)


----------



## Ginseng (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool! I had no idea there was such a variety of something so seemingly simple in execution and intent.

Wilkey


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cobra4246 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very clever 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tobrien (Mar 1, 2012)

the solarforce triangle looks cool!


----------

